# promar 200 vs pm 400 vs regal classic



## Yo eleven (Nov 9, 2011)

rolled out all three products today on primed sheetrock with a black stripe through the middle. all cans were flat bm 1124.

results: surprisingly 400 had the best hide. regal had the hardest time covering the black but had best leveling and stipple texture. didnt like 200's final apperance. all products lay out nice with little splatter. definetly gonna br going with 400 for commerial jobs now. very impressed with this flat sheen and light colors


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Testing your products. I like it. Good job. Testing will serve you well for all products regardless of cost.


----------



## Yo eleven (Nov 9, 2011)

i think its always important. i love getting feedback from those who use the products everyday. paint talk is great bc its an area for unbiased talk about the industry. well most of the time


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Yo eleven said:


> i think its always important. i love getting feedback from those who use the products everyday. paint talk is great bc its an area for unbiased talk about the industry. well most of the time


Sounds like a SW training day! Done lots of those! Perhaps you should have used 
Regal select with the new colorants! I was thinking the old regals days are short! Your product Cashmere was built to mimic the old regal! I guess I can dump cashmere and use 400 series!!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

last I remember 400 was worse than 200.
How times change...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> last I remember 400 was worse than 200.
> How times change...


When they say waterbase here I assure you they mean it!H2O to go.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Best way of doing test is removing any labels and doing test without knowledge of what is in each pan or can. No bias for product line.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

paintpimp said:


> Best way of doing test is removing any labels and doing test without knowledge of what is in each pan or can. No bias for product line.


I know a PC who setup a sw rep that way. No shocker they picked a competitors product.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

alertchief said:


> Sounds like a SW training day! Done lots of those! Perhaps you should have used
> Regal select with the new colorants! I was thinking the old regals days are short! Your product Cashmere was built to mimic the old regal! I guess I can dump cashmere and use 400 series!!


Cashmere was not created to mimic Regal, it was labeled after S.W purchased Pratt & Lambert and realized Accolade was a great product line to incorporate.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

What is interesting about these two pics taken yesterday is that the color under the Dover White flat 400 exposes just how poor the coverage is. Had this kitchen wall been Dover White to begin with, this is exactly what the new coat would look like going over itself. This would be the same case going over white or whatever. You are looking at the coverage of 400 regardless, the only thing making you think its hiding is how close your new color is to the old. 

Now for me, I'd pay $23 bucks for an almost one coat solution and the 2nd coat would look much better than 4 coats of 400 which actually took 5 to cover this kitchen wall, today. I rolled some, John rolled some. White woven 3/8". This is what I call semi-transparent paint, as is Sherscrub flat. This 400 cost us more in material and much more in labor to apply it. 


2nd photo is close-up of same area.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Yo eleven,

Paste some pics next time. It'd be nice to view your comparisons. 


Jack,

You must burn the camera up in a phone. I don't use 400 but SW Masterhide covers better than that and is a lower end product (I think). Thanks for reminding me why I stay away from the 400.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Yo eleven,
> 
> Paste some pics next time. It'd be nice to view your comparisons.
> 
> ...


I can think of one or two specific uses for 400. New construction ceilings and closets and clean ceiling repaints of same white. That's really pushing it tho.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

For every gallon of 400 we applied, we had to apply 4 more gallons to the same area. Take your price of 400 x 4 or 5

This is what is says on the SW site for 400

"When your looking for an interior paint for commercial and institutional settings that won't compromise performance or profits, count on ProMar 400. This affordable, technologically advanced coatings system is designed to increase your productivity and give your customers a tough finish. Flat and Low Sheen finishes are low VOC"

Also says Good Hide


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

If your having trouble with Promar 400 try 200. its not any better. you need to do like my sw manager told me to do if your having trouble after 2 coats, up the nap.Great just what I wanted stippled texture on smooth walls.had to try a gal. of 200 here recently which i swore i never would again, on a job that called for it.Same old stuff same old results.The only real change I saw in it was the price up the nap and up the price.The pros know ask sherwin Williams.I'm not here to bash them but to dash them.Im in business to make a living not to make them one.When I have to apply multiple coats it comes out of my pocket not theres.Im thankful for them though cause it has allowed me to step out into the paint world and to test the wat,ers.Now when I go into sw. they ask me whats new.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep. Have recent pics of regular 200. Honestly can't tell a difference.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Use 200 egg shell every day on residential repaints.No problems here.Everyone wants 2 coats anyway.Never needed anymore than that except for the obvious stuff like reds,burgundy....
Maybe it's a regional thing. Haven't found a paint yet that I would feel comfortable doing 1 coat on a repaint that would make sense spending more than $20 a gallon for. If customer wants 2 coats that's what they get so why waste the money?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Herd a guy in SW today ordering 400 semi gloss for trim! Now that wont fly.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Now way! Yea last 400 I used was flat for a ceiling and it still sucks. I use super paint and 200. 400 is like whitewash!
not worth the headaches


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

When spray flat white on knock down ceilings we use Master Hide.Rolling we use 200.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Use 200 egg shell every day on residential repaints.No problems her.Everyone wants 2 coats anyway.Never needed anymore than that except for the obvious stuff like reds,burgandy....
> Maybe it's a regional thing. Haven't found a paint yet that I would feel comfortable doing 1 coat on a repaint that would make sense spending more than $20 a gallon for. If customer wants 2 coats that's what they get so why waste the money?


I know and I believe you when you say its working for you. I know of a paint store who has old stock from a certain company. I bet many batch revisions ago. I've been spreading such a variety of product that there are inconsistencies across brands. Not sure what to chalk those up as but I know they exist. 

John made the comment something along the lines of "I remember when this 400 was this..." and we were talking about what paints were a couple years ago. Who's to know which stores have which batches but John and I have both discussed inconsistencies more often than we should. 

Thanks Aaron


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Herd a guy in SW today ordering 400 semi gloss for trim! Now that wont fly.


Right. I've seen some nicely applied 400 finish (millage) with the sprayer on new MDF and was shocked at how bad it was when dry. That's how that particular paint contractor does it for a certain builder. 2 coats and thats it. It is what it is kind of thing. Builder doesn't care, painter doesn't care so I guess it fits.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Use 200 egg shell every day on residential repaints.No problems here.Everyone wants 2 coats anyway.Never needed anymore than that except for the obvious stuff like reds,burgundy....
> Maybe it's a regional thing. Haven't found a paint yet that I would feel comfortable doing 1 coat on a repaint that would make sense spending more than $20 a gallon for. If customer wants 2 coats that's what they get so why waste the money?


 GO Behr!:jester:


----------

